

How men and women name colours differently - strttn
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/02/05/a-fascinating-visualization-of-how-men-and-women-see-colors-differently/

======
strttn
Data is from a 2010 XKCD blog post survey:
[http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/03/01/color-name-
survey/](http://blog.xkcd.com/2010/03/01/color-name-survey/) (Actual survey no
longer appears to be live)

The interactive data viz is here:
[http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/color/men-women-
co...](http://www.datapointed.net/visualizations/color/men-women-color-
names-d3/)

